# New warhammer stuff



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

EDIT; to clarify you need to click the underlined link in the yellow area in the new screen that pops up to get to the pic  Enjoy!

Starting of with the chaos spawn sprue Looking very good, conversion heaven!

the new commissars

new commissars2

terminator lord with Tzeentch bits Absolutely love this guys, should indicate there will be bits for all of the four main Chaos gods :woohoo: Something tells me wraithlord is going to be pleased.

plastic chaos termies

huron blackheart

Khorne lord

ogryn bonehead

space marine veterans

space marine veterans2

new big mek

high elf phoenix guard hero (I think)

possessed

chaos marines

new necron lord with resurrection orb(bit disappointed with this one )


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

nice. is that site russian?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well my Russian pretty much ends with screaming VODKA at the top of my longs, but I'd say yes.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

hephesto said:


> Well my Russian pretty much ends with screaming VODKA at the top of my longs, but I'd say yes.


lol

the three point stance vet is my fave, might get him to serve time in my command squad. Anyone know when these are coming out?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Cadian81st said:


> Anyone know when these are coming out?


I can help there as well;

release schedule


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Here are a few new pics from gamesday baltimore (lotts of great painting to) of, among other things, the new chaos stuff, LOTR and mighty empires.

Really like the new chaos champion sprue with its 4 god banners and by the looks of it also four (more or less) god specific themed csm heads. The chaos lord sprue is also looking great, 5 different heads and loads of spiky weapons. By the looks it it I'd say this box tries to combine a chaos lord and sorceror lord in 1, while the heads appear to be a bit more god specific....can't wait to get one of these 

Also cool to see that your basic csm has also gotten some (minor) upgrades with some new heads, some different torsos pieces and some extra chaos bits on their bolt weapons and it that a dark adaptus servo-skull I see

And finally a decent pic of all the bits and pieces that will come with the new plastic spawns! Fantastic stuff, love the various heads. Great to see that they also included god specific heads which really look cool.

Enjoy!

link


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

orks finally but damn well after christmas


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Goawdammit i missed GD Baltimore. Only an hour and a half drive. :x


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank Tzeentch Lord is amazing, loving the sorta Preheresy style head. The painted version of it looks very odd though - must be done up as a renegade Librarian or something. But I still have a huge erge to collect a Chaos army now.  

I've seen some of those before but I'm still loving the Bonehead - may very well use him as a Heavy Bolter or Combat Servator in a =I= retenue I think, the mini is just that good. And I would buy the Khorne Lord purely for his axe, it so cool.

I may buy a box of Flaggents and use them as Inducted Guard or something like that purely on asseticts as well, I don't know they just look so dam good. Shit I think I'm dribbling.

Cheers for the links hephesto.

One last thing does that High Elf Champion have a beard!? :shock: - I didn't know elves could grow facial hair


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

hephesto said:


> Cadian81st said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know when these are coming out?
> ...


Goddamn, that can't be legal.  (Do I care? NO!!!)

Anyone know what the hey the BfM Activity Set is? Sounds like something out of a christmas catalog. And apparently the IG is getting a backpack.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Holy shit sweet score - GW is leaking like a sieve these days arn't they.

On a more serious note - Cadian is probably right, the chances are its not above board for that to be posted publically although one of the mods will have to confirm. But there is nothing stopping you from posting a little message in your sig saying anybody that wants to know about that sort of thing could pm you and you maybe just maybe might send them something. Work it in a similer way to what a very nice person did with the Blood Angels codex. 

We don't want GW lawyers coming sniffing around here and asking questions do we.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

some very cool stuff their, especialy lookin forward to the new SM vet stuff, 
sorry to tell u hephesto but ill be 'borrowing' ur links and posting them on another site, and of course ill be taking all the credit! lol, ok, ill give u a mention


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

The 3 Hobby Sets that are coming out soon are the sets plus a paint set, and are £50


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Darkmessiah said:


> some very cool stuff their, especialy lookin forward to the new SM vet stuff,
> sorry to tell u hephesto but ill be 'borrowing' ur links and posting them on another site, and of course ill be taking all the credit! lol, ok, ill give u a mention


No problem what so ever, posted these over at astronomican as well


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with Jacobite, i love the new lord model, but when the pic of it painted...ew.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

The Necron Lord is a bit... um, tubby. Don't like it much.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

kelvingreen said:


> The Necron Lord is a bit... um, tubby. Don't like it much.


Guessing that harvesting high calorie souls isn't to kind on the figure :wink:


----------

